# potteryfind



## captaincaveman192 (Aug 17, 2016)

found this piece of pottery with an unusual design in Greene County along the Oconee river.


----------



## dtala (Aug 18, 2016)

nice pot rim.


----------



## shotgunhales (Aug 18, 2016)

sweet


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 18, 2016)

Pretty cool. I don't think I've seen that design.


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 18, 2016)

That's really cool!


----------



## RJ Trapper (Aug 23, 2016)

That is neat


----------

